# Bowtech Heartbreaker



## maineyotekiller

This bow is awesome! Shoot one and see if you like it. This replaced the Equalizer which was one of the finest short draw bows ever made. BowTech hit a homerun with this bow!


----------



## triciadb10

Like I said- at first I was trying to raise enough money to buy the passion- but I have heard that ladies are even choosing this way cheaper bow over the passion after shooting- I plan on trying one out soon. I think that bowtech really did a good job by supplying a good ladies bow that is ready to hunt and affortable for once .. and LOOKS AWESOME


----------



## mc'sbbb's

I'm in the same boat.....I'm just waiting for the heartbreaker to come in so I can try it.....although for a "ladies" bow they could have better color choices!


----------



## HMays

I just got the heartbreaker about a month ago and I LOVE IT! I use to have a hoyt but that just doesn't compare to the heartbreaker in my opinion. I am able to pull more poundage and it is a lot smoother draw then the hoyt was. I just don't think you can beat it fully equiped for the price.


----------



## Lykestalaf

I just bought a Heartbreaker too. I tried a few different bows out and found that my two favorites were the Heartbreaker and the Mathews Passion. In the end, I decided on the Heartbreaker. Both were light weight, well balanced and had a smooth draw. Price was the biggest difference. At $599 for the Heartbreaker RAK model, it is almost impossible to beat.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA

I got a Heartbreaker for Christmas and I really love it!!! Reminds me of my Equalizers....


----------



## Simpleiowaguy

Check out the Bowtech Soldier. It is 400 RAK and pretty adjustable. I think the specs are 22-29Dl and 25-40 or 40-65 DW


----------



## Cmays

Simpleiowaguy said:


> Check out the Bowtech Soldier. It is 400 RAK and pretty adjustable. I think the specs are 22-29Dl and 25-40 or 40-65 DW


The biggest difference between the two is the limb design. Both are really smooth and perform great


----------



## Simpleiowaguy

I was trying to offer a cheaper alterative but the heartbreaker is a good deal for 600 ready to rock


----------



## bonecollector66

i bought the heartbreaker because im a short draw archer and didnt have much 2 choose from. was a little put off by the name, till i shot it! what a bow, my league and 3d scores jumped alot. great bow cant wait till deer season


----------



## Ruttinbucks

Hey lady's , I bought my wife the heartbreaker , is there a way to change the let off thank you


----------



## Ruttinbucks

I need to know if the cam stop should have one on each cam also , and if only one , Is it on bottom or top cam


----------



## bow up

It only has one draw stop. You might get a better answer on the Bowtech forum. Congrats to your wife on the new bow.


----------



## OCHuntress

Love my Bowtech. Went on an annual trip to Utah in August and tagged a buck with my new bow. I really researched and shopped and the Heartbreaker is the one I narrowed down to. Love it! I only have a 25" draw and pull 42 lbs. My Bowtech got me 3 inches more penetration over my old PSE.


----------



## Luckyeagle23

Dont be afraid to look into a Bear lines of bows , I believe that have the home wrecker and a friend of mines soon to be wife loves hers.... Super quiet and reasonably affordable.


----------



## threetoe

If you can find a good used Equalizer, BUY it!
Otherwise the heartbreaker is one incredible bow.

My Ex wife was drawing 44 pounds, 25.5", shooting a 320 grain arrow and getting 245 FPS.
That equates to a 340 IBO spec.

With a 230 grain arrow she would have been getting 275 FPS.

That's one bad ***** bow.
Can't be beat for the price.


----------



## Ruttinbucks

Thank you


----------



## FredandKaren

I love my Heartbreaker! Just research bows and narrow it down from there. I am happy with my choice! Matthews are over priced. But you have to go with what is most comfortable for you!


----------

